# proftpd-1.3.3a - HideNoAccess not working

## Yuu

Hi,

since I updated my proftpd (from 1.3.2d to 1.3.3a), the directive "HideNoAccess" doesn't seems to work properly. I switched back to v1.3.2d and it worked again; re-updated to 1.3.3a and doesn't work  :Sad: 

By "doesn't work", I mean : I can't see all my files through FTP, where HideNoAccess applies. Here is a sample log :

```
ncftp> open itdk    

Connecting to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx...                                                 

FTP Server Ready

Logging in...                                                                   

Utilisateur user1 authentifié

Logged in to myhost.fr.                                                 

Commande CWD exécutée avec succès

Current remote directory is /.

ncftp / > ls

ncftp / >
```

My /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf is here : http://pastebin.com/0SPvvJGX

My emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-hardened-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-hardened-r9-x86_64-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_220_@_1.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Aug 2010 01:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/.portage_tmpdir"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="alias auth_basic authn_file authz_default authz_host authz_user autoindex dir filter headers log_config mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite status userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## oliwel

For all Follow-Up readers: Seems to be fixed in 1.3.3d

http://www.proftpd.org/docs/NEWS-1.3.3d

Works for me after updating.

----------

## flocchini

back to misfunction in 1.3.3d-r1 and 1.3.3e for me, HideNoAccess hide ALL directories, even readable ones

----------

